# Dynex Remote Code



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a 211K and a Dynex TV. Anyone have the remote code for a Dynex? Thanks!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I use 834 for my Dynex on a 5.3 remote for the 722.

It's worth a try.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dynex has a number of codes. They are one of many store/house brands manufactured (or, at least, made under contract for) Funai of Japan. Depending on who actually made it and when, the codes you need may or may not be in the remote.

The best thing to do is try a Code Search.

- Turn your TV on.
- Press and hold the clear "TV" button at the top until all 4 lights blink.
- Press the orange power button (not the one labled "TV").
- Now press the Up Arrow button about once per second with the remote aimed at the TV. The remote will try a codeset with each Up Arrow press. If/when you find the correct code, the TV will shut off. STOP.
- Now, press the "#" key on the bottom right of the remote to lock in the code.

If you want to find out the code number, now that you've got a working code in the remote:

- Press and hold "TV" until all 4 lights blink.
- Press the "#" button twice.
- The "TV" button will blink the code to you. A quick blink is a 0, a regular blink is a 1, two blinks is a 2, and so on. It will pause between digits.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

bnborg said:


> I use 834 for my Dynex on a 5.3 remote for the 722.
> 
> It's worth a try.


Thanks.... that worked!


----------

